
SpaceX's Starlink Could Cause Cascades of Space Junk - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/spacexs-starlink-could-cause-cascades-of-space-junk/
======
aszantu
Well... everyone chose to leave their junk up there, a few thausand new
satelites wouldn't really matter, would they? Would also be an opportunity for
someone to build drones to clean up space around earth.

